# Effin Potholes



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

so i'm driving my sister to her school today and i went over a pothole. the damn thing nearly swallwed us alive. anyway, i knew there was some sort of damage, and very shortly afterwards, i heard my wheel bearing, they got massacred. so i just dropped off my car at my mechanic and tomorrow it will be finished

i go through that same rode every day, i dont know where the hell that crater came from. son of a bitches had a sign (here comes the twisted irony btw) that proudly said *"Your tax dollars at work!"* 

i usually try to avoid even bumpy roads, but its limited on the street i was on.
i called up the police department and reported it and told them that i fouled up my bearings and alignment, i gotta say the person on the line was really nice and filled out a report on my behalf and said that after i get my report, i gotta go speak to some one in thier municipal building, and they might reimburse me for it

i just thought i'd share this with you guys. when i first bought my car, i didnt even squeak, after a month, it sounded like an old bed


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Cold air + ice + hot summers = NJ and NY roads.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

having a FWD car and living on the north east coats i feel your pain but im going to have to say......its a given something like this will happen. in my hood we have holes *everywhere* and my mom and grandmother b!tch and complain like its their job, but when is rains then freezes/ rains freezes, its just going to happen. so unless we repave the entire hood nothing can be done  

thats why i always say 16inch or less, wheels any larger and your asking for trouble.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Yeah, the city is widening a road near my house which I take to get on a highway, it was a nightmare for a while. 

And our government likes to put up those "Your tax dollars at work!" signs everywhere. I had to replace a tire because I hit something on that road, and the damn thing blistered. Which was fine because it was an older snow tire. Good excuse to buy new ones for next winter.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

learn to steer to helps alot when avoiding potholes


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> learn to steer to helps alot when avoiding potholes


youve gotten rather "demanding" in your old age marcos :thumbup: 

thats like standing in no mans land and saying "dodge all the bullets" you will miss a few.........but sooner or later your gona hit somethin.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nismo1.6 said:


> youve gotten rather "demanding" in your old age marcos :thumbup:
> 
> thats like standing in no mans land and saying "dodge all the bullets" you will miss a few.........but sooner or later your gona hit somethin.


ehh i know i'm not perfect at it but atleast i try to avoid them....and i'm not in a good mood right now so most of my posts within the last 30 minutes have been very very straight forward

and if i can't avoid i go really really freaking slow, like barely moving

common sense dictates, you see a hole in the road you avoid it, not barrel though it doing 90+ even though that has happened to me once with no ill damage, but i was jsut lucky on that one


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

I see your location and really doubt you have any idea what the roads in the north/north east are like after the spring thaw. You miss one pot hole and there are 17 more right after it. There is no way to miss them all. Your tax dollars at work. What a joke.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Will said:


> I see your location and really doubt you have any idea what the roads in the north/north east are like after the spring thaw. You miss one pot hole and there are 17 more right after it. There is no way to miss them all. Your tax dollars at work. What a joke.


actually i do know, i'm from the back country area of maryland, so i do know, don't assume by the fact that i now live in cali i don't know, you'd be surprised how bad the potholes are out heres 6 inch deep 3 feet wide, 5 feet long, what we lack in number we make up for in size


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

we dont really have that many potholes...but the few i can recall weren't a big deal cus they were so big they were a drive in then drive out type of thing. 

i do remember one time though...they were working on the road we take to school and they cut this deep hole in the street...i dunno what it was for. but it was about 3 ft^2 and probably 4 inches deep. of course, since it was cut that day we didn't know it was there...so we go barreling through this thing at 40mph, luckily we didn't foul anything up. the (sorta) irony is that it was filled in by the time we drove home!


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Jersey roads are horrendous. I'm reminded of a great joke Jay Leno told when he came back from NY/NJ

"Road construction is great on the east coast, twenty five guys, five working, twenty for motivational support"

i'm not rippen on the road guys but, its getting worse by the year.

also i got my car back from my mechanic, he said there was nothing wrong with my bearings, but everytime i drive, i hear a howling or humming noise from the front end where the wheel hit the crater. i've had my bearing go out before, so i know what the sound is like. 

any clues as to what else it could be???


----------



## slamd097 (Mar 19, 2005)

I hear ya there..I had one takeout my whole right side tires and wheels..the dummys then came out after an accident caused by that thing and repaired it in a lousy fashion..only to cause another wreck in a week...


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

there are two seasons here in winnipeg... winter and construction..


you wanna see shit roads? come up here... 

-50 celcius up to +30ish in the summer. Our roads take a beating and so do the cars. There's so many potholes they cant keep up. Our infrastructure is just crumbling. It's pretty pathetic


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

I hear ya on the potholes. Today I was driving my bro's car from Mercer after he got it realigned and there's this big pothole right in the middle of the road. All the cars in front of me just drive over the damn thing but I swerve around it (no cars around) and a cop puts on his lights.

Him: "You know why I pulled you over?"
Me: "because I dodged that big hole in the road"
Him: "Yep. You know that could be considered reckless driving. I wouldn't know if you were drunk or what"
Me: "Can I step out the car for a second. I don't have any weapons on me but I would like to point something out to you"

He lets me step out the car and I show him the height of my brother's car on 18" rims with a 2" drop. Quite frankly he let me go cause he has a son who just bought a lowered integra and hears about the roads all the time from him.

"Tax dollars at work" what a joke. It seems like out tax dollars are used on the backroads- not the major ones. What a backwards state this is.  

And rim size doesn't matter out here. WIth my stock 14s I was having problems with them.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Him: "You know why I pulled you over?"
Me: "because I dodged that big hole in the road"
Him: "Yep. You know that could be considered reckless driving. I wouldn't know if you were drunk or what"
Me: "Can I step out the car for a second. I don't have any weapons on me but I would like to point something out to you"

He lets me step out the car and I show him the height of my brother's car on 18" rims with a 2" drop. Quite frankly he let me go cause he has a son who just bought a lowered integra and hears about the roads all the time from him.

"Tax dollars at work" what a joke. It seems like out tax dollars are used on the backroads- not the major ones. What a backwards state this is.  

And rim size doesn't matter out here. WIth my stock 14s I was having problems with them.[/QUOTE]

atleast he was nice enough to let you go, you know the cops in jersey are hardcore.

btw, where exactly are you from?


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

Tax dollars at work and used on back roads. Those back roads probably lead to the driveways of state, county and local officals. Or may be they are the driveways themselves. lol


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

himbo said:


> atleast he was nice enough to let you go, you know the cops in jersey are hardcore.
> 
> btw, where exactly are you from?


South Jersey- about 2 mins from Mount Holly. Its boring as hell so I'm all over Jersey.  Favorite cruising spots are near Freehold, Seaside Heights, Atlantic City- and 295N when I'm up in North Jersey.


Well the cops pretty much know me- well they know my brother's car. He's always in trouble with them because, to quote one officer, "His $13000 car looks like a $30000 car" Its just the way he did it up and all, not to mention he's had a few run-ins. 


As for the backroads- they are just that- roads to get away from the cops. It just really sucks to see them repaved (since I usually just cruise on them when I'm bored) and the major roads are shitty.


----------

